# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Bionic Boot, Transportation / Fitness device, Keahi Seymour, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - bionicboot.com

Author - Keahi Seymour

----------


## Airicist

The Bionic Boot

Published on Oct 9, 2013

----------


## Airicist

BIONIC BOOT AT RED ROCK 

 Published on Mar 2, 2014




> The Bionic Boot prototype is filmed tested at Red Rock in NV 2013. The Prototype was successful at traversing a variety of terrains.
> The Bionic Boot is currently only a prototype but is seeking assistance / collaboration to use new materials to lighten the concept and more advanced methods of propulsion, i.e. actuator and or spring technology to allow a human to run at truly bionic speeds.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

BIONIC EVENTS 

Published on Sep 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

PACIFIC CLIFF RUN 

Published on Sep 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

BIONIC BOOT EVENTS 2013 

Published on Sep 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

RED ROCK BIONIC 

Published on Sep 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Bionic Boot Awesome Future 

Published on Dec 1, 2014




> The Bionic Boot is featured by Miss Metaverse at Awesome Future TV. It is a futuristic transportational device to allow a human to run faster with inventor Keahi Seymour who displayed his invention at the 2014 Maker Faire NYC

----------


## Airicist

Korean TV, exoskeleton episode, bionic boot featured

Published on Jan 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Bionic Boot running film

Published on Feb 5, 2017

----------

